# Hull cleaner



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

What do you use to remove the yellowing on the hull, that will not damage or stain the trailer? What tips can I use to clean the hull and wax it while on the trailer? Not sure how to get it all with the bunks in the way.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I use Starbrite Hull Cleaner. Works like a charm.

Only way to get the area covered by the bunks is to get the boat lifted off the trailer or dunk the boat and retrailer the boat crooked.


----------



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

Does the Starbrite stain the trailer?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I use starbrite as well, but yes it can discolor the aluminum on a trailer.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

+3 for Starbrite Hull Cleaner. Just keep the hose ready so you can quickly rinse any off the trailer if needed.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I used starbrite, and MaryKates for years, and spent a LOT of money doing such....

Then one day an old timer told me about Tub and Shower cleaner by 'The Works'. It is $2/bottle at Dollar General. Also, they have a toilet bowl cleaner which is just a more powerful version of the Tub and Shower cleaner. 

If the Tub and Shower cleaner won't take the stain off go to the toilet bowl cleaner, it will take it off for SURE.

They are both acid based products (just like mary kates and starbrite) so you still need to take the same precautions using them, especially around metal.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bar keepers friend...The other stuff starbrite, mary kate, fsr, will eat your trailer.


----------



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, headed up to get some products now. Going to try The Works, and Bar keepers. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

The Works cleaner result: used it on a small area about 6x3. Scrubbed with it and rinsed 3 times. I would say it was a minimum result. I wouldnt spend even a $1.50 on it next time. 
I did not find the Bar Keeper at dollar general, so i will have to go out tomorrow and get that.

The picture is before. To dark to get the after.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The green bottle of the works, lime and calcium removed worked great for me when I had my fiberglass boat.


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

I use the Works, my hull comes out looking new. I do re-wax after each use as that stuff has to strip all of it off the fiberglass


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Peykojoe said:


> The Works cleaner result: used it on a small area about 6x3. Scrubbed with it and rinsed 3 times. I would say it was a minimum result. I wouldnt spend even a $1.50 on it next time.
> I did not find the Bar Keeper at dollar general, so i will have to go out tomorrow and get that.
> 
> The picture is before. To dark to get the after.


Did you let it sit on the hull for 10-15min? The directions of pretty much any hull cleaner are to spray on, let sit, when you see the stains dissapear you scrub and rinse. Sounds like you sprayed on, scrubbed and rinsed... you have to give the acid time to do it's job. You really shouldn't have to scrub much at all.

*note: This is with any hull cleaner, not just the works.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Oxalic acid is the working product in most of the hull cleaners*

You can buy it in dry form I believe. It will strip the galvanized treatment off of a trailer pronto. You can wipe it on and off and the galvanize coating will shine. Just make sure to wash it quickly or possibly neutralize it with a vinegar bath. I would either cover the trailer with plastic one side at a time or keep it wet and rinsed off. 

Oxalic Acid or products containing it work great on the yellowed hulls from our brackish water encounters. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

boatnbob said:


> Y
> Oxalic Acid or products containing it work great on the yellowed hulls from our brackish water encounters.


Oxalic Acid along with essentially Simple Green are the active ingredients in Starbrite's Instant Hull Cleaner. By the way, Starbrite also makes the Attwood Hull Cleaner that you can buy at Walmart, Academy, etc. Cheapest place I've found Starbrite is Academy - $10.99/qt. Double that at West Marine, $17 at Dicks, etc.

Starbrite is amazing. I can scrub my hull with all kinds of cleaners and not make a dent in the scum stain. Spray Starbrite on it, wait 5 minutes, watch the stain disappear then rinse. With any of these products, the acid will eat the wax off, so will need to relax the surfaces above the water line.


----------



## Peykojoe (Sep 3, 2013)

Fender Bender...I didnt see that bottle. Ill have to look for that one. 

I also may not have waited long enough for the cleaner to work. It was getting dark.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Used muriatic acid for years with no Ill effects, be sure to rinse with plenty of water and keep it off your trailer.


----------

